# Soil needs bananas



## Milawnnut (Jun 10, 2019)

Soil test came back and I need more K, 1.8#/m/year to be specific. Leaning on the more experienced minds here to help me put together an app plan. Am I better off using a winterizer fert (32-0-10, 22-0-14, 22-0-10), using a straight K supplement (SOP), or some combination of the two? I have not applied any potassium supplement this season and going into the summer months would it make more sense to lay down light doses now and then a heavier one in the fall to avoid any burning?

Here are some options I'm thinking about.

Plan A:
July 4th - winterizer app (32-0-10)= 0.9# N, 0.28# K
Labor Day - winterizer app (32-0-10)= 0.9# N, 0.28# K
Thanksgiving - winterizer app (32-0-10)= 0.9# N, 0.28# K
Total = 2.75# N, 0.86# K

Plan B:
July 4th - milo w/ SOP = 0.76# N, 0.5# K
Labor Day - milo w/ SOP = 0.76# N, 0.5# K
Thanksgiving - milo w/ SOP = 0.76# N, 0.5# K
Total = 2.3# N, 1.5# K

Plan C:
July 4th - winterizer app = 0.9# N, 0.28# K
Labor Day - winterizer app = 0.9# N, 0.28# K
Thanksgiving - winterizer app w/ SOP= 0.9# N, 0.78# K
Total = 2.3# N, 1.36# K


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Plan D

Forget about the holidays. Apply SOP at 2lb/ksqft/monthly the months the lawn is growing. Stop around Oct. There is a link between potassium and snow mold.

I always forget the MSU test method for P. I think it is M1. I don't think you need more P at all.

For nitrogen, go with ammonium sulfate. It is cheap in our area and will help with the 7.6 pH. During the summer, back off from too much nitrogen if it gets hot and dry. After that you can go up to 1lb of N/ksqft (fall blitz).

For color and chlorosis, foliar iron will be best.


----------



## Milawnnut (Jun 10, 2019)

@g-man well I'm glad I shot this out there before I did anything. Any suggestions on where I can source these items (sop, ammonia sulfate) other than online? Would a granular iron supplement work as a substitute to foliar?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not online, please save money. Ask in the local homepage for sources in Michigan. It depends where in Michigan you are. Advance turf solutions carriers both. Rural King has cheap ammonium sulfate (21-0-0)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Milawnnut moved this to the soil forum too.


----------



## Milawnnut (Jun 10, 2019)

@g-man great, can't wait to get this down and watch the beauty unfold.


----------

